# strike anywhere matches



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

so ive decided i want to light my pipe with true strike anywhere matches. any advice on where to find them?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

true? 
i use "Diamond" kitchen matches. they work great for charring light and 2nd light. after i get about 1/4" down into the bowl, i prefer using my Old Boy.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

letsgomountaineers said:


> so ive decided i want to light my pipe with true strike anywhere matches. any advice on where to find them?


Anywhere. The grocery store, wally world, etc. Kitchen matches are sold almost anywhere general merchandise is sold.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't look in California! Only strike on box matches are available here. Stupid oppressive laws!


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

I've had a hard time finding them at Wal-Mart at times. Maybe it was just because the whole section was out of order with crap everywhere...
I work at a lawn/garden/contractor supply store and we sell them for use with our Big Green Eggs (smokers) but all the small local hardware stores I go to sell them so I would try looking places like that.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I bought some at a gun show. I haven't been to a gun show in a year or so, but that may be an option for you :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Here are some. I have never heard of the site before: Strike anywhere matches


----------



## karmazon (Jan 17, 2009)

d_day said:


> Don't look in California! Only strike on box matches are available here. Stupid oppressive laws!


I have registered just to post this.

I live in Orange County and I buy strike anywhere matches at Ace Hardware.


----------



## Vox3l (Nov 17, 2008)

IHT said:


> true?
> i use "Diamond" kitchen matches.


I second that. Diamond matches are the only matches I buy.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

letsgomountaineers said:


> so ive decided i want to light my pipe with true strike anywhere matches. any advice on where to find them?


The Smithsonian Institute Museum of American History.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

You can get them on Amazon: Amazon.com: Large Kitchen Matches: Home Improvement


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Can't get the strike anywhere here. I use the kitchen matches.


----------

